# power loss



## kerplunk4 (Apr 26, 2010)

i bought a project car for myself 99 gti vr6, it has a loss of power w , i can floor it and the rpm will not raise up so fast, and will take forever to reach anything higher than 4000... any ideas? this is a big bummer for me, i want it to work


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

vacuum hose leak? Any engine codes?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Not enough:

a) fuel
b) spark
c) compression
d) two of the above
e) all of the above

Can't really be more specific without more information...


----------

